# What annoys ye?



## Xero108 (Nov 16, 2008)

Haven't seen that topic yet.

1. Necroposters
2. People who ask obvious questions.
3. Old people who rant about their lives to just about everyone.
4. Cat pictures meant to make people laugh.
5. Paris Hilton
6. Nicole Ritchie.
7. Trolls.
8. Xero108 (Fuck that guy gets on my nerves )
9. Traffic jams.
10. Not finding shoes my size at 10 different god damned stores.

That's it for now. I'll post more later.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 16, 2008)

Xero108

Fuck does that guy get on my nerves.


----------



## Uro (Nov 16, 2008)

Gingers.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 16, 2008)

Uro said:


> Gingers.


----------



## Uro (Nov 16, 2008)

bozzles said:


>



Sorry, I couldn't resist lol.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 16, 2008)

that girl on the ego commercial that actually said the word "StrawBERRIER"... I want to fucking punch her in the god damn face


----------



## iceprincess7d (Nov 16, 2008)

Hunters
children
addicts (drugs, video games, etc.)
people who think they know everything
Drunks 
People who never use headphones 
People who constantly talk about sex when they've never been laid
Getting cut off in a conversation
Rednecks 
(that's all i can think of for now)


----------



## Cero (Nov 16, 2008)

Furries :|

More specifically furfags.


----------



## Uro (Nov 16, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that girl on the ego commercial that actually said the word "StrawBERRIER"... I want to fucking punch her in the god damn face



Speaking of girls on commercials I wanna cunt punch that bitch on those progressive insurance commercials. I hate that fucking bimbo.


----------



## Tudd (Nov 16, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that girl on the ego commercial that actually said the word "StrawBERRIER"... I want to fucking punch her in the god damn face



People who've seen that commercial. 

Nah, but the OP's list sounds about right. :grin:


----------



## Azure (Nov 16, 2008)

Jesus.


----------



## Uro (Nov 16, 2008)

iceprincess7d said:


> Hunters
> Drunks



You forgot to throw "fun" in there.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 16, 2008)

Accidentally dropping finishing nails or screws into some place where I can't get them out again without moving large heavy objects out of the way.

Burning my breakfast because I got distracted by something else and left the stove on.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 16, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Jesus.


----------



## Azure (Nov 16, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


>


:|


----------



## Tudd (Nov 16, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> :|



My thoughts exactly...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 16, 2008)

Remaking threads that havent reached 1k. "What's your pet peeve?" Did this already. http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=30587&highlight=peeve


----------



## flechmen (Nov 16, 2008)

Crappy headphones
Crappy sound systems (or nice ones that just sound bad)
iPods/iTunes
People who don't listen
Closed minded people


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 16, 2008)

Tudd said:


> My thoughts exactly...


me and jesus aint exactly homies either -_-

that hard to get?


----------



## Azure (Nov 16, 2008)

OH OH I KNOW!  People who apologize all the time.  I hate those people.  Drop a pair you pussy, and be a man.  Stop trying to be everyone's buddy and look out for your own ass for once.  All other people see is a weakness to be taken advantage of, and it's your fault and you know it.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 16, 2008)

internet badasses


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 16, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Xero108
> 
> Fuck does that guy get on my nerves.



Yeah huh? Let's beat the crap out of him.


----------



## Azure (Nov 16, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> internet badasses


I ain't badass, I just see what I see. And this particular person is being used.  But, you make your own bed, I always say, and now, he can sleep in it.


----------



## iceprincess7d (Nov 16, 2008)

Uro said:


> You forgot to throw "fun" in there.


Sorry I don't need to drink or kill things in order to have fun


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2008)

Religion.
Assholes.
Know-it-alls.
Rudeness.
People who think they're all that, and the god damn bag-o-chips.
Fucktards.
Negative people.
Smug/stuck up people.
People who think they're always right.
Trolls.
"Tough" Guys. ...Actually, that one kinda makes me laugh.

People who are intolerable of other peoples cultures.
The Dutch.
???.
Profit.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 16, 2008)

People who use the word "Ye" from out of nowhere
When stuff doesn't work right
Retarded stuff that's inexplicably popular
Stupid, impatient, greedy, people Americans
Red necks
Old people
My own duality

Edit: Being ninja'd five times?


----------



## Tudd (Nov 16, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Religion.
> Assholes.
> Know-it-alls.
> Rudeness.
> ...



By far the most comprehensive list so far!


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 16, 2008)

Tudd said:


> By far the most comprehensive list so far!


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 16, 2008)

"there are two things i hate in this world... people who are incompatant of other peoples cultures, and the dutch."


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 16, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Religion.
> People who think they're always right.
> Trolls.
> The Dutch.



yea.. especially the part about the dutch


----------



## Tudd (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow... I feel sorry for the Dutch right now.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 16, 2008)

Americans
Stereotyped Blacks (thank you for ruining it for the rest of us)
those that go "Bawwww dont feed the trollz"
Hummer
Random furs on SL asking me if I wanna yiff (for the love of mother Earth *mutes*)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 16, 2008)

-Wal Mart
-Billy Mayes
-Kids

That is what I can think of at the moment.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 16, 2008)

Haters
People who think country music is the shit(srry if you do)
extreme conservatism


----------



## Uro (Nov 16, 2008)

iceprincess7d said:


> Sorry I don't need to drink or kill things in order to have fun



You're a lot more fun to others when ya do tho. :>


----------



## Cero (Nov 16, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Stupid, impatient, greedy, people Americans


YES BECAUSE ALL AMERICANS ARE LIKE THIS, AREN'T WE?


----------



## brrrr (Nov 16, 2008)

condescending people
drama queens
attention whores
nosy people
THE SUMMER.
glorification of anything

this list will expand when i can be bothered >.>


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 16, 2008)

Threads like this.
Walking into a spiderweb.
Badly made Youtube Poops.
Wiggers.
Posers.
H8ers.
YOUR FACE.


----------



## Tudd (Nov 16, 2008)

Cero said:


> YES BECAUSE ALL AMERICANS ARE LIKE THIS, AREN'T WE?



In a word, yes.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 16, 2008)

Tudd said:


> In a word, yes.



Exactly right. It's true; we Americans are horrible and if you don't believe that you must be living in the State of Perpetual Ignorance, AKA Utah, AKA Jesusland.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2008)

what annoys me-
when I'm bothered when I'm busy,
when I'm looked at as the bad guy when I didn't do anything,
the ding noise when the keys are in the ignition of a car and the doors open,
people who ask questions you know they know the answers too,
Old drunk people repeating themselves over and over again,
simple minded people,
and women ATM.


----------



## Takun (Nov 16, 2008)

Popular hard rock fans.  Yes, I like some popular hard rock bands.  However, when you see a facebook page that lists bands like "Nickleback, Buckcherry, and Disturbed are the greatest band ever"....and this person is 21 I rage a bit.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 16, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Popular hard rock fans.  Yes, I like some popular hard rock bands.  However, when you see a facebook page that lists bands like "Nickleback, Buckcherry, and Disturbed are the greatest band ever"....and this person is 21 I rage a bit.


This except changing "hard rock" to "emo" and bands are more along the lines of bullet for my valentine and panic at the disco.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 16, 2008)

-Huge SUV's or pickups with only one passenger, usually an old guy in a suit. Jesus, we live in a city, get back on the farm with that thing!
-This guy.
-And this guy.
-The Twilight series and its fanbase.
-Miley Cyrus and her fanbase.
-The Jonas Brothers and their fanbase.
-Twist ties.
-Raccoons, those bastards....


----------



## Azure (Nov 16, 2008)

I hate it when I post the wrong link to things.  Then people go wat at it, and think you're crazy.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 16, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> I hate it when I post the wrong link to things.  Then people go wat at it, and think you're crazy.



...but you ARE crazy.

Aren't you...?


----------



## Takun (Nov 16, 2008)

Easog said:


> -Huge SUV's or pickups with only one passenger, usually an old guy in a suit. Jesus, we live in a city, get back on the farm with that thing!
> -This guy.
> -And this guy.
> -The Twilight series and its fanbase.
> ...



Am not...



LemurBoi said:


> I hate it when I post the wrong link to things.  Then people go wat at it, and think you're crazy.



I laughed, and that might make me a bad person now...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 16, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I laughed, and that might make me a bad person now...


You're both awful people.


----------



## Azure (Nov 16, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...but you ARE crazy.
> 
> Aren't you...?


Yes, yes I am.  It is I, the green and Sexy one...



Takumi_L said:


> Am not...
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed, and that might make me a bad person now...


:3



Easog said:


> You're both awful people.


X3


----------



## Jelly (Nov 16, 2008)

1. Ye
2. Aye
3. ...dear.
4. Dragons, and people whose persona are dragons.
5. The imprecision of the Spore creators.
6. People who use internet memes in public.


----------



## CalicoKitten (Nov 16, 2008)

people who sag their pants down to their knees
guys who wear too much cologne
history teachers
parents giving me lectures
people who walk too slow
people that don't have opinions


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2008)

CalicoKitten said:


> people who sag their pants down to their knees
> guys who wear too much cologne
> history teachers
> parents giving me lectures
> ...



These are good, I'll add these to my existing list along with this.

being ignored.


----------



## CalicoKitten (Nov 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> These are good, I'll add these to my existing list along with this.
> 
> being ignored.


 

thank you very much


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2008)

CalicoKitten said:


> thank you very much



You're welcome.^_^ 

being forced to fold casual cloths, I'm not trying to impress the friends I already have.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 16, 2008)

1. Your face 
2. You 
3. Furries
4. These forums 
5. People who spam
6. People with "Mr" in their names on FA forums
7. People who find themselves annoying
8. Off topic


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 16, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> 3. Furries
> 4. These forums
> 5. People who spam
> 6. People with "Mr" in their names on FA forums
> 8. Off topic



so you... pretty much hate yourself? xD

anyway

1. xbox360: the fact that you have to pay for online
2. straight guys who are so damn insecure, they have to remind all of their friends that they're straight every 3 minutes
3. people who say [insert word here] is [insert word here] (ex: unsuccessfull troll is unsuccessfull)... it just sounds stupid :\
4. people who are convinced that they're right, and whatever everyone else says is totally wrong


----------



## Azure (Nov 16, 2008)

People who are passive aggressive.
People who litter.
People who mindlessly abuse and exploit animals.
People who refuse to see a truth no matter how well presented or how forcefully communicated.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 16, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> People who are passive aggressive.
> People who litter.
> People who mindlessly abuse and exploit animals.
> People who refuse to see a truth no matter how well presented or how forcefully communicated.



that's actually respectable coming from you (no offense)


----------



## bozzles (Nov 16, 2008)

- fire alarms with dying batteries
- kids
- babies
- toddlers
- street performers
- wearing socks without shoes
- wearing jackets indoors
- people who snort loudly during tests at school / in libraries
- librarians
- pseudo-intellectuals
- furries
- people who eat slowly


----------



## Azure (Nov 16, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that's actually respectable coming from you (no offense)


None taken, but may I ask why you think so?


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 16, 2008)

1. Overly religious idiots.
2. When you're on a plane and there just HAS to be a baby next to you. They scream their fucking heads off ascending and descending, and it really grates on my nerves. I always have to get up and hang out by exit doors pretending to be waiting to use the bathroom when a baby goes off, just to get the fuck away.
3. Airlines that aren't clear on their baggage allowances.
4. Homework.
5. Dishes.
6. Being sick.
7. Not having a house to myself for more than a week.
10. Idiots.
11. My stepdad, especially when he calls our cat a monkey kitty. He's not a fucking monkey you idiot!!! >:C
12. Chavs.
13. Spots.
14. Slow printers.
15. Slow technology in general.
16. Sarah Palin.
17. Rick Rolling.
18. Insomnia.
19. Homophobes.
20. Racists.
21. Languages.
22. Different spellings and variations of the same language, like US and UK English... or Chinese variations.
23. The fact that kids TV shows have been reduced to shit and don't show kids any problems to prepare them for later life. For example, The Land Before Time used to be awesome. The 'sharptooths' were menacing, you saw death occur right in front of you, there were lots of depressing and scary moments. All the latest ones are sickening. You can't go five minutes without them bursting into a cheesy ass song, and the 'sharptooths' are practically used as a prob now. Just.. EURGH!!
24. Over-zealous coffee moms. The cause of today's crap cartoons and spoiled youth.
25. Spoiled brats.
26. People who when they see that nobody has commented on something yet just have to say "First." Well done. You win at life.
27. People who think they know what they're talking about when, in actuality, they don't have a fucking clue.
28. People who tell tall tales, much like this one kid at my school. I always overhear him saying stuff like "And then he pulled out a gun, and we ran like fuck!".
29. People who think they're 'all that' and aren't.
30. My aunt's bulldog.
31. Neighbors who light late night fireworks in October when it's not anywhere near Guy Fawkes night, also, people who do so for weeks afterwards. I'm trying to sleep. STFU!
32. Soap Operas.
33. Several more things.

Carry on.


----------



## CalicoKitten (Nov 16, 2008)

it annoys me when my ipod runs out of battery
and when people text me


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Nov 16, 2008)

that head on commercial =.=
head on apply directly to your forehead >:I


----------



## brrrr (Nov 16, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> 7. People who find themselves annoying


I agree with this so much. These are the kinds of people that enjoy putting everyone else in uneasy positions.


bozzles said:


> - wearing socks without shoes



hey socks are cool


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2008)

threads like this, there's so many things that annoy me. Should've made it 10 things that annoy you or something.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 16, 2008)

Ignorance
Close mindedness
Cruelty
People who like to argue with no valid point
Not being able to help someone
People who push their views on others


----------



## Jack (Nov 16, 2008)

I hate being bored, life is too short to waste.

also: wasn't there like 3 other threads just like this? 
not that I am complaining or anything. (kinda gives me a reason to talk.)


----------



## Teco (Nov 16, 2008)

People who say ye. >O Sir. I challenge you to fisticuffs on the grounds this threads title annoys me! *punched*


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 16, 2008)

DrakonicKnight said:


> that head on commercial =.=
> head on apply directly to your forehead >:I


34. People who get quotes wrong. I know it's not intentional, but fuck it's annoying.

35. Terrible internet grammar.
36. When people defend their terrible internet grammar by saying "omg lyk its onli the internet u idiot". Umm... no, it's only the English fucking language, which, because of people like you, is slowly descending into a whirlpool of idiocy.
37. People who 'borrow' money.
38. People who get SO pissed off whenever you mention the game. Not because they lost, but because it's 'an old meme and has been dead for years'. Then they go on to say how nobody plays it etc.. well, it's in the damn rules that once you're in, you're in for life. Just because it's old doesn't mean it's not played.
39. (An extension of the grammar thing..) When people mix their homophones, like "you're" and "your", or "there", "they're" and "their". It's not fucking hard, people.
40. Overly protective parents, such as those who carry their children around on leashes. I mean.. honestly.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 16, 2008)

Cero said:


> YES BECAUSE ALL AMERICANS ARE LIKE THIS, AREN'T WE?



Not all of us, just a vast majority it seems.


----------



## Tudd (Nov 16, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> 34. People who get quotes wrong. I know it's not intentional, but fuck it's annoying.
> 
> 35. Terrible internet grammar.
> 36. When people defend their terrible internet grammar by saying "omg lyk its onli the internet u idiot". Umm... no, it's only the English fucking language, which, because of people like you, is slowly descending into a whirlpool of idiocy.
> ...



Some of those things appear to do a hell of a lot more than annoy you... Hence me not posting a single thing... so far. 

First thing that annoys me, people who show up late or don't show up at all without calling in advance to say, "Oh I'll be two hours late".

Second, people who cannot admit defeat. Sure, it should be a joyous day when you defeat someone in an argument who holds a graduate degree in philosophy when you have no degree yourself. But to have them refuse to admit defeat and carry on? It's annoying. Not infuriating, but annoying.

Most of the "big" things you guys have already listed fall under my "Pisses me off" "Grinds my gears" "Drives me up the wall" category.

Rob Anders.... "He defended his actions by stating that Mandela was a communist and a terrorist..." You my friend are a horrible person. Was it because he had three wives and you have none?

"he voted for a Bloc QuÃ©bÃ©cois proposition which stated that the QuÃ©bÃ©cois form a nation" 

Oh god... He's no longer on the "Annoying" list... Easog, you have my deepest sympathy for having to live near those two you mentioned on your list.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 16, 2008)

Posers
People who feel entitled to do or say whatever they please without accepting the consequences.
People who are hypocritical.
People who talk on their cell phones and drive (Almost got into seven car wrecks due to the other guy/girl being on a cell phone)
The chatter boxes on Fox News, CNN, or MSNBC
People who use poor grammer on the Internet because they thing it makes them sound cool.
Clowns
Mimes
Racists
People who create and send viruses.
Graffitti artists.
Fox hunters.
Tabloid newspapers.
Oil company CEOs.
Parents who smack their kids in the middle of a department store.
Parents who see kids as an accessory like a house or a car but never interact with them thus causing them to be screwed up.
Trolls


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 16, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Not all of us, just a vast majority it *seems.*


41. People who think the majority of Americans are either fat, lazy, stupid, arrogant or otherwise.. especially in comparison to the rest of the western world. Take a look around and you might fucking realize that your country isn't that much fucking better.

42. Misconduct among cops/cops who think that just because they're in a position of authority means they get to push people around.


Tudd said:


> Some of those things appear to do a hell of a lot more than annoy you...


I assure you, they merely annoy me. Usually I just repress the annoyance, so when I get a chance to rant, I take it.


----------



## Tudd (Nov 16, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> 41. People who think the majority of Americans are either fat, lazy, stupid, arrogant or otherwise.. especially in comparison to the rest of the western world. Take a look around and you might fucking realize that your country isn't that much fucking better.
> 
> I assure you, they merely annoy me. Usually I just repress the annoyance, so when I get a chance to rant, I take it.



In that case, go right ahead. 

Fact: More Canadian children are overweight than American children.


----------



## kashaki (Nov 16, 2008)

People who don't listen, or cut you off.


----------



## CalicoKitten (Nov 16, 2008)

can i say everything and just be done with it?


----------



## bozzles (Nov 16, 2008)

I think it'd be easier to list things that _don't_ annoy us.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 16, 2008)

When I drive people *coughmysistercoughhack* to and from places, and they insist on changing what I was listening to. MY CAR, MY RADIO. I BUILT THE DAMN THING, I BOUGHT THE FUCKING RADIO, I PAY THE INSURANCE AND GAS BILLS. NOT TO MENTION, YOU RIDE FOR *FREE*, WHEN I HAVE MANY BETTER THINGS TO DO THAN DRIVE YOUR ASS AROUND WASTING VALUABLE GAS WHEN THERE ARE 4 DIFFERENT BUS LINES THAT RUN THROUGH TOWN, BUT YOU'RE TOO LAZY AND CHEAP TO WALK 3 BLOCKS ANY DIRECTIONS AND SPEND A DOLLAR A RIDE!!! CONSIDER YOURSELF GRATEFUL, BITCH.

tl;dr- people who are ungrateful for the things they have.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 16, 2008)

You, the reader of this post.


----------



## CalicoKitten (Nov 16, 2008)

when people change the channel and i'm really into the show/movie i was watching. i will kill people for that.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 16, 2008)

Religious people that try to make you eat a bible.
People who ask "why are you wearing ____"
Door to door salesmen.
That godamned rickroll video.
People who hand out stuff on the street, trying to make you buy things.
Trolls.
_INSERT NUMBER SIX HERE._
People who buy expensive things just to show they have money.
This thread.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 16, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> People who buy expensive things just to show they have money.



If you can get them to buy them for you, why complain?


----------



## CalicoKitten (Nov 16, 2008)

guys who honk at me when i'm walking down the street, or try to offer me a ride.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 16, 2008)

CalicoKitten said:


> guys who honk at me when i'm walking down the street, or try to offer me a ride.


Creepy.....


----------



## CalicoKitten (Nov 16, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Creepy.....


 

very creepy, once i was a lightrail station and this guy pulled up and offered me money to do  ** like i was a prostitute.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 16, 2008)

CalicoKitten said:


> very creepy, once i was a lightrail station and this guy pulled up and offered me money to do ** like i was a prostitute.


I've had a girl do that once...yes, it was a girl. And no, I didn't go with her.


----------



## CalicoKitten (Nov 16, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> I've had a girl do that once...yes, it was a girl. And no, I didn't go with her.


 

girls can be more perverted than guys..... good for you though!


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 16, 2008)

CalicoKitten said:


> girls can be more perverted than guys..... good for you though!


She was ugly too....*shivers*
And that kids is why I carry an H&K 9mm.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 16, 2008)

The humanity in me I haven't managed to kill.


----------



## eternal_flare (Nov 16, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> The humanity in me I haven't managed to kill.



I concur about this. .<_<.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2008)

Big cities.


----------



## Sernion (Nov 16, 2008)

Emos who want to be depressed whatsoever.
Yes I know they want some words to cheer them up, but every time I try, they answer back with "But still.. blah blah blah.. I'm sad..".


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 18, 2008)

11. Someone poking me randomly
12. Mom fixing my hair before I go out
13. When the sticker on the back on your shirt itches you.
14. When you need to scratch your foot, but you're outside and it winter.
15. When someone argues with you about something they're obviously wrong about.


----------



## Roland (Nov 18, 2008)

Biggest peeve of mine is people who can't admit that they're wrong once in a while.


----------



## Kume (Nov 18, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Haven't seen that topic yet.
> 
> 1. Necroposters
> 2. People who ask obvious questions.
> ...


Everything that you just stated


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## lowlow64 (Nov 18, 2008)

1. My stepdad
2. Not being able to talk to my real dad
3. Soulja Boy
4. Those wannabe thugs
5. Country Music
6. Those religious people that go door to door telling you about God and Jesus. 
7. People who search through my stuff
8. When my friends smoke cigars and cigarettes and blow the smoke in my face
9. When your looking for something but can't find it and then you find it when your looking for something else
10. Fighting


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 18, 2008)

lowlow64 said:


> 3. Soulja Boy
> 5. Country Music
> 7. People who search through my stuff
> 8. When my friends smoke cigars and cigarettes and blow the smoke in my face



I'll add those to my list.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 18, 2008)

one thing and one thing only:

1: GOD DAMN PRINNIES! shoot them all!


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 18, 2008)

Runeaddyste said:


> one thing and one thing only:
> 
> 1: GOD DAMN PRINNIES! shoot them all!


word dude... thats right, its 'dude' not 'dood'^^


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 18, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> word dude... thats right, its 'dude' not 'dood'^^


 
Cool dude.

It's about as bad as the family guy cool hwip (yes, that's how stewie says it)


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 18, 2008)

Runeaddyste said:


> one thing and one thing only:
> 
> 1: GOD DAMN PRINNIES! shoot them all!




This.

2. people that can't understand why ever more gun control is a failure.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 18, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> This.
> 
> 2. people that can't understand why ever more gun control is a failure.


 
(in the guise of DR Evil) PS Irreverant: I'm in the UK. We cannot get guns. I meant shoot them out of a 19th century can-non!


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 18, 2008)

43. When relatives die on you. My aunt just croaked.. >.>


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 18, 2008)

the public. Also the shop game.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 18, 2008)

Being completely alone for three days.T_T


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 18, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> 43. When relatives die on you. My aunt just croaked.. >.>


 
Sorry to hear about your loose.

And erm people like me annoy me.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 18, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> erm people like me annoy me.



People like you annoy me too.


----------



## Roland (Nov 18, 2008)

People with no ambition annoy me.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 18, 2008)

pheonix said:


> People like you annoy me too.


 
Wow we have something in common.


----------



## Kume (Nov 18, 2008)

Prinnies.... or whatever the fuck they are called


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 18, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> Prinnies.... or whatever the fuck they are called


you and me both... if this lasts for more than a day... well, you won't be seeing me any time soon :|


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2008)

At least there's only one Hanyuu, hau!


----------



## Roland (Nov 18, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you and me both... if this lasts for more than a day... well, you won't be seeing me any time soon :|



It'll die soon.  

I have to say Shenzi's attempt is more irritating because I've dealt with weaboo's a lot longer than I have with these prinny things.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2008)

Good news, never got to the part in Higurashi when Hanyuu steps in. So I'm just as bad as most pinnies, hauu.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 18, 2008)

Roland said:


> It'll die soon.



I really think I'm gonna have bad dreams tonight... ANNOYING AS HELL kinds of dreams


----------



## pheonix (Nov 18, 2008)

Prinnies.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 18, 2008)

oh yea, might as well state the obvious

prinnies


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 18, 2008)

16. Prostitues
17. Freezing rain
18. Dogs barking at 3 AM
19. Crying babies in a public place
20. N00bs.


----------



## Azure (Nov 18, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh yea, might as well state the obvious
> 
> prinnies


Dood, ur such a hater.  And you never answered my question earlier.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 18, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Dood, ur such a hater.  And you never answered my question earlier.


dude, you're such a conformist

anyway, what question?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2008)

Alright, I quit. 

Being a weeaboo takes too much energy.


----------



## Azure (Nov 18, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that's actually respectable coming from you (no offense)





LemurBoi said:


> None taken, but may I ask why you think so?


This one.

And I'm not a conformist.  I'm an originator. Dood


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 18, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> This one.
> 
> And I'm not a conformist.  I'm an originator.


well, you don't seem like the type who cares for animals like so

you don't seem like you care about littering

but hey, I was misjudging you, and for that I apologize.

and at that, I g2g for now


----------



## Alex Saab (Nov 18, 2008)

1. Prinny haters
2. Being thrown
3. Being sledded
4. Exploding
Those are it, dood.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 18, 2008)

Prinnies. They need to be shanked. Repeatedly. With a hot poker.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 18, 2008)

2: Unrealistic levelling ups in RPG's (thank god for ff2)
3:Eye of Judgement (PS3)
4: The fact i got payed Â£30 a day at a resturant for 12 hours hard labour (Quit this saturday after 18 months of service)
5: Barak Obama being booed at McCain's defeat speech
6: Mathew Nickolic-Shaman (AKA- Retard who does no work and puts people down by insult their intellegence when they are, in fact, smarter than the retard in question)
7: The creaters of disgaea (i'll never be able to spell that right.)
8: Omnislash, the cheapest move to use on someone with only 110hp
9: Gloaters
10: People who can beat me at Texas hold 'em

If anyone wants to challange me to Poker, i play on Pureplay.com under Stephenc644 or Black Typh


----------



## Nylak (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Alex Saab (Nov 18, 2008)

D: I don't see how I'm annoying, dood.

PS: I think Nylak is awesome anyway, dood.
Otters FTW, dood.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 18, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Prinnies. They need to be shanked. Repeatedly. With a hot poker.



this


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 18, 2008)

44. People who try their damndest to be non-conformist just for the sake of it. Do what you fucking want and don't let whether it's conformist or not stop you. Idiot.
45. An extension of 44: People who feel the need to find the most Obscure Swedish black metal band possible, then when they ask you about it tell you that you don't know anything about metal. Seriously STFU and listen to what you want, not what nobody else wants.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 18, 2008)

Hackers and viruses.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 18, 2008)

How it snowed and it didn't stick.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 18, 2008)

Prinny haters, why can't they just let us live in peace dood?


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 18, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Prinny haters, why can't they just let us live in peace dood?



BECAUSE HAET


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 18, 2008)

so... this is just a phase right?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 18, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Prinny haters, why can't they just let us live in peace dood?



Because the meme will soon be overly-repetitive?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 18, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Because the meme will soon be overly-repetitive?


yea... everyone said this shit would die down... it's only been spreading like a virus :|


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 18, 2008)

You can't stop us doods.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 18, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yea... everyone said this shit would die down... it's only been spreading like a virus :|



Give it a few days.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 18, 2008)

There will be stoppage, do not worry.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 18, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> There will be stoppage, do not worry.


I feel like I'm in I-Robot... -.-'''


----------



## pheonix (Nov 18, 2008)

What hell is happening to the forum these days?*sigh of disappointment*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 18, 2008)

pheonix said:


> What hell is happening to the forum these days?*sigh of disappointment*


I'm contemplating what word I can use to describe something that's beyond EVEN *facepalm*... what would that word be though?


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 18, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm contemplating what word I can use to describe something that's beyond EVEN *facepalm*... what would that word be though?



I think the word you're looking for is awesome dood.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 18, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm contemplating what word I can use to describe something that's beyond EVEN *facepalm*... what would that word be though?



*faceknife* *faceknee* *facewindow* *facefloor* *facebat* these are the best I can come up with.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 18, 2008)

pheonix said:


> *faceknife* *faceknee* *facewindow* *facefloor* *facebat* these are the best I can come up with.


*face atomic explosion* it mutated, and now my palm is permanently stuck on my face


----------



## Tudd (Nov 18, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> *face atomic explosion* it mutated, and now my palm is permanently stuck on my face



Don't worry, you wont need to go that far. XP Something so simple can only amuse them for so long.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 18, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> *face atomic explosion* it mutated, and now my palm is permanently stuck on my face



Ouch! I hate this so much, it lost it's funny about an hour after I found out about it.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 18, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Don't worry, you wont need to go that far. XP Something so simple can only amuse them for so long.



oh... it's supposed to be amusing? hm... when did I miss that part? 0_o


----------



## Telnac (Nov 18, 2008)

People in large numbers.  Stupidity, which is enhanced when people are in large numbers.  The beach, both because it stinks and because it attracts stupid people in very, very large numbers.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm irritated by webcomics that have like an "intro" for however long then the whole thing basically changes cause it seems like the writer couldn't come up with anything.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 19, 2008)

When gum flavor runs out too quick.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 19, 2008)

Crafting projects.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 19, 2008)

Runeaddyste said:


> (in the guise of DR Evil) PS Irreverant: I'm in the UK. We cannot get guns. I meant shoot them out of a 19th century can-non!



So you understand my argument completely......


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 19, 2008)

21. Maroon 5
22. People who claim that Maroon 5 is the best band ever.
23. People who bitch me for not liking maroon 5
24. People who pronounce the word "maroon" and the number "5" in the same sentence.
25. Maroon 5 concerts shown on TV as a "special presentation"


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Maroon 5 are like the best band ever, man! How dare you not like them? You have not heard music! Just check this out. How can you possibly not like that, man?!
Note: I don't like them much either, in all honesty, though they are okay.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 19, 2008)

Goig to see an animated movie where 70 kids are all yelling at the movie screen as if the character is real.

AAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGG!!!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 19, 2008)

Going to a movie, sitting next to the smelly guy, having the loud chicks behind you, and the crying baby in the front.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2008)

My sister thinking she can make the whole world bow to her demands because she ran away.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 19, 2008)

food going bad after a few days.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 19, 2008)

Prinnies.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 19, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Prinnies.



So you annoy yourself? that confusles me.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 19, 2008)

My roommate takes the plug off the TV when she leaves. Apparently, I cant watch TV if she's not in the room. And when she is, all that I can watch is either BET or Fresh Prince.

Secondly, Sonic Team.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 19, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Prinnies.


XD


pheonix said:


> So you annoy yourself? that confusles me.


You didnt know? 99.99% of all prinnies hate themselves.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 19, 2008)

Dood, prinnies aren't that annoying. We're chillin'.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> You didnt know? 99.99% of all prinnies hate themselves.



No I was not aware, I just know there fun to esplode.


----------



## Takun (Nov 19, 2008)

Trying to record guitar annoys me, dood.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 19, 2008)

26. Losing something you bought the day before.
27. When my computer crashes while I'm trying to print a paper due the same day.
28. Obnoxious people
29. Someone who decides to cut his grass at 5 AM on a hot summer day when my window's open.
30. Knocking my head on something in front of a bunch of people.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 19, 2008)

Dustdevils


----------



## bozzles (Nov 19, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Trying to record guitar annoys me, dood.


Why?


----------



## Takun (Nov 19, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Why?



Because I get record fright.



Also, new one is my dad....(again) and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> XD
> 
> You didnt know? 99.99% of all prinnies hate themselves.



99.99% of non prinnies probably hate them as well xD


----------



## pheonix (Nov 19, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> 99.99% of non prinnies probably hate them as well xD



Which brings the question why do they even exist if everyone hates them including themselves?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 19, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Which brings the question why do they even exist if everyone hates them including themselves?


*I-robot moment*

no one believed me, but I knew this would happen... I knew they'd be crawling all over this site for more than just a day >:2


----------



## pheonix (Nov 19, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> *I-robot moment*
> 
> no one believed me, but I knew this would happen... I knew they'd be crawling all over this site for more than just a day >:2



Everything has an end, just you don't know when it will be.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 19, 2008)

Prinnies, forced to listen to someone else's music when I state I don't wanna hear their shit, and being asked that same damn question: "Dude, are you bisexual?"

Quit asking me! Why the Hell do you wanna know if I like boobs, dick, or both ?!?!


----------



## bozzles (Nov 19, 2008)

When a forum has like 20 people on but _nothing_ is happening.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 19, 2008)

People who fall in and out of love easily...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 19, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> People who fall in and out of love easily...



^ this

and open relationships. the fact is, I could care less if I'm in an orgy... as long as I'm not going out with anyone.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 19, 2008)

Boobs and dick was said, this thread is now HERM.


----------



## Sernion (Nov 19, 2008)

Aircons that directly hit my face.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 19, 2008)

People that play with ones emotions when they know you're down.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 19, 2008)

People who fish for compliments.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 19, 2008)

31. Overcrowded places
32. People who stink up a place with perfume
33. People who smoke (they stink)
34. When a waiter asks for more tip after giving a bad service
35. My Chemical Romance.


----------



## Lexi_Moon (Nov 19, 2008)

Girls who think they are "All That."


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

iceprincess7d said:


> Hunters
> children
> addicts (drugs, video games, etc.)
> people who think they know everything
> ...


 

im 3 out of these damn im on the hated list


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

intollerence
rude people
people with more bullshit than brains
drunks who drive
people who tease


----------



## pheonix (Nov 20, 2008)

You annoy me.That's right I said it.


----------



## Azure (Nov 20, 2008)

bozzles said:


> People who fish for compliments.


This is dangerously near the top of my list.  If I want to compliment you, I will, if I do it and don't mean it, it wasn't really a compliment at all.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 20, 2008)

11: contipation
12: Dioheah
13:abugean (really bad at spelling today)
14: Naruto games
15: Pokemon Ruby, saphire and Crystal


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 20, 2008)

Stereotypes ~ I don't even need to explain this one
Judgemental People ~ Or this one. Often ties in with Stereotypes. Grrr...
Dishonesty ~ Ok, I lie quite a bit, but not about important things or things that could hurt someone. If someone asked how they looked, I'd tell them the good features about them, but avoid telling them the bad stuff. If they asked though, I'd tell them.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 20, 2008)

36. People who lie
37. Dog shit on the sidewalk
38. Yu-gi-Oh, Bakugan and any other trendy manga shit on our market aside DragonBall comics.
39. Girly guys
40. Whoever finds George Clooney sexy.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 20, 2008)

1) People who talk s>_>.
2) Getting called for something meaningless while I'm busy working.
3) People planning things that involve me without any notice.
4) When there is little to eat or drink.
5) When people can see dried dirt in a class and put it in the cabinet none-the-less(From washer).
6) When I have to repeat myself 10 different times and then get blown off.

I have about 50 or so more.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2008)

1. My sister
2. People who don't really feel guilty about doing stupid stuff (my sister)
3. People who have more boyfriends than Pamela Anderson (my sister)
4. People who run away and expect to be treated nicely because of it (my sister)
5. My sister
6. Szopaw and his unobtainable chocolate


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 20, 2008)

41. When my brother tattles on me
42. My brother hating something because I love it
43. Adult girls who go on about how Lion King was the best movie ever.
44. Peices of news about celebrities
45. People who say they're bisexual because it's cool to be.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't help but think you're mocking me Xero...

Also the best movie ever was Tron.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 20, 2008)

leave poor shenzi alone!

I happen to be quite a LK fan myself (sadly, i also like the little mermaid)


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2008)

LK does rock, but I can't stand LK 1 1/2.

That movie does not deserve to be ANYWHERE.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 20, 2008)

Unexpected plans that wake you up from a....nice dream.


----------



## Azure (Nov 20, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> LK does rock, but I can't stand LK 1 1/2.
> 
> That movie does not deserve to be ANYWHERE.


It should be called, Lion King, the consumerist whore version.  Also, funny story, my buddy from work, a 6 foot 7 380 pound black dude, is OBSESSED with the Lion King.  This world makes my head hurt.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> It should be called, Lion King, the consumerist whore version.  Also, funny story, my buddy from work, a 6 foot 7 380 pound black dude, is OBSESSED with the Lion King.  This world makes my head hurt.


As much as I hate sounding preppy, that is ew and no.

I say LK because I'm fucking lazy.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 20, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I can't help but think you're mocking me Xero...



...Am I? >_>


----------



## Thatch (Nov 20, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> 6. Szopaw and his unobtainable chocolate



You didn't want to send me snow, I won't send you chocolate >.>


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm having a hard time coming up with something.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2008)

szopaw said:


> You didn't want to send me snow, I won't send you chocolate >.>


It's not snowing today. T.T


----------



## Thatch (Nov 20, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> It's not snowing today. T.T



But it somewhat started here... Tough luck  What else are you ready to do for some tasty chocolate?


Oh and that 'somewhat' annoys me, because it's mostly rain and little snow ;/


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 20, 2008)

46. Sissies
47. Emos
48. People who claim being more clever than others
49. most bright colors such as pink
50. Sandy vaginas.


----------



## Azure (Nov 20, 2008)

One more before I go.

The UAW.


----------



## Tweek (Nov 20, 2008)

Not knowing where Xipoid got his avatar *PMs*


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 20, 2008)

51. Rain on a day where you were planning on going to Canada's Wonderland.
52. A guy from France calling you his cousin because you're living in Quebec.
53. Whenever Harper opens his mouth.
54. Celine Dion.
55. Pieces of wood stuck in your skin.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 20, 2008)

*.*

(bascially everything)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 20, 2008)

My microwave. It almost exploded a plate.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 20, 2008)

First/Last posts on a page
Thinking you have one more step to go up/down
People who miss updates/deadlines without saying anything. (Seriously... I don't mind hearing a comic or whatever is gonna be delayed because you're off getting laid, just lemme know)
Waking up before it's time to wake up
Random friend requests with no clue who the other person is.
Children you can't taze


----------



## Kalianos (Nov 20, 2008)

The I know-it-all and you know nothing attitude my father always has...even when he's just Bsing his way through half the crap


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 20, 2008)

56. When someone calls me "Guillaume" or "Alexander" when it's the first time they ever see me.


----------



## Takun (Nov 20, 2008)

Kajet said:


> First/Last posts on a page
> Thinking you have one more step to go up/down
> People who miss updates/deadlines without saying anything. (Seriously... I don't mind hearing a comic or whatever is gonna be delayed because you're off getting laid, just lemme know)
> *Waking up before it's time to wake up
> ...




Uggggh don't remind me.  Pissed me off when I wake up 2 hours before I have to and I'm tired but can't fall back to sleep.


Also, I have a friend on the good ol' facebooks who is someone I don't even know.  She is like a Sophomore in high school or some shit and knows my friends or something and apparently when I was accepting people I didn't pay attention.


----------



## Marodi (Nov 20, 2008)

When there's a song you love, and when you see the video clip, its nothing how you imagined it was.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 20, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> 1) People who talk s>_>.
> 2) Getting called for something meaningless while I'm busy working.
> 3) People planning things that involve me without any notice.
> 4) When there is little to eat or drink.
> ...


7) Cultural wannabes.
8*Block*)  Boredom
9) People who argue like a hypocrite.
10) People who can't take a hint and tell that they need to hush.
I think the last 40 or so are just specific parts of these.
That's basically it.
Edit:
11) Emotions linked into regular typing.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 20, 2008)

57. When I find hair that aren't mind in my meal.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh hell yes.


----------



## Tudd (Nov 20, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> 54. Celine Dion.



Might you have meant StÃ©phane Dion?


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 20, 2008)

58. Stephen Harper
59. Stephane Dion
60. George W. Bush
61. Sarah Palin

Politician category: cleared.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

going to a fast food joint for coffee in the morning and they are out.

Politicians, every last one of them.


----------



## Azure (Nov 21, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> going to a fast food joint for coffee in the morning and they are out.
> 
> Politicians, every last one of them.


Just don't do this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eREiQhBDIk


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 21, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> 58. Stephen Harper
> 59. Stephane Dion
> 60. George W. Bush
> 61. Sarah Palin
> ...


No hate for Ed Stelmach, Bob Rae, or Michael Ignatieff?


----------



## evilteddybear (Nov 21, 2008)

Easog said:


> No hate for Ed Stelmach, Bob Rae, or Michael Ignatieff?


Blasphemy.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

It annoys me when people make lists of things that annoy them.


----------



## evilteddybear (Nov 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> It annoys me when people make lists of things that annoy them.


But how else can you express your hate for the numerous things in life that cause a niggling sensation?


----------



## Thietogreth (Nov 21, 2008)

Simple answers to hard questions I have over looked >.>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> But how else can you express your hate for the numerous things in life that cause a niggling sensation?


This isnt the hate thread. Its the annoy thread.


----------



## evilteddybear (Nov 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> This isnt the hate thread. Its the annoy thread.


You are right, I should have said, how else will you post your distaste for the multiple things in your life that cause a niggling sensation.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> You are right, I should have said, how else will you post your distaste for the multiple things in your life that cause a niggling sensation.


BlurtitalloutinonehugewordsoitmakespeoplesayOMGWTFiswrongwithyouIcantreadallofthatatonceyouinsaneSOB!


----------



## evilteddybear (Nov 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> BlurtitalloutinonehugewordsoitmakespeoplesayOMGWTFiswrongwithyouIcantreadallofthatatonceyouinsaneSOB!


This. No, I am kidding. Calgary annoys me.


----------



## Thietogreth (Nov 21, 2008)

Stuff anoyes me....yes stuff...I'm keeping my eye on stuff...even though it anoyes me...


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 21, 2008)

Myspace. Tom (if he really exists) seems more preoccupied with blasting my bulletin board about that shitty Guns N Roses album (why don't those old fucks do their golden years some justice and retire?), and having a whole slew of flash-based advertisements that go beyond their set boundaries and interfere with the navigation and other interfaces, as they constantly try to glam it up in hopes of competing with Facebook. Not to mention the annoying app requests. I don't know how many people I deleted from my friends list because they tried to invite me to an app (even though I was considerate enough to PM them fair warning I would delete if I got a request), and even lost IRL friends because of it. Some "friends". Then there's the whole "unexpected errors", that happen almost every other time you try to open a link within the site.
[/rant]


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 21, 2008)

Easog said:


> No hate for Ed Stelmach, Bob Rae, or Michael Ignatieff?



Don't know much about them, so I can't really find them annoying.



Silibus said:


> It annoys me when people make lists of things that annoy them.



It annoys me when people are annoyed over people being annoyed about certain things.

62. 20 minutes-long commercials on the radio stations.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 21, 2008)

the thing i hate the most, out of everything in the world is being ignored or being told to shutup.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 21, 2008)

Thietogreth said:


> Stuff *annoys* me....yes stuff...I'm keeping my eye on stuff...even though it *annoys* me...


Fixed
Anyways, Grammar Nazis. Hahaha.
Na, what really annoys me is people who ONLY type in either text or 1337 language. It's soooo fucking annoying!!!


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 21, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Fixed
> Anyways, *spelling* Nazis. Hahaha.
> Na, what really annoys me is people who ONLY type in either text or 1337 language. It's soooo fucking annoying!!!



Fixed.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 21, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> the thing i hate the most, out of everything in the world is being ignored or being told to shutup.



I'll make that 63 and 64 on my list.


----------



## Thietogreth (Nov 21, 2008)

Being told that who ever you are talking to understands, but they really don't.  And truthfully don't, not just opinion based.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 21, 2008)

People that think Stephen Harper is pro-Bush, and that Ignatieff isnt.


----------



## lowlow64 (Nov 21, 2008)

When people destroy stuff you've been working on for a while, and destroy finished stuff.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 21, 2008)

Listening to friends I just met argue over miner bullshit.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 21, 2008)

65. When you get far in a Final Fantasy game, and your step brother comes and erases it "accidently"
66. When the batteries of your gameboy dies in the middle of a boss battle you're winning.
67. When there's a power failure in the middle of a SSB game.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

having a salesman asure me that their wireless modem will give me the bandwidth to play Vanguard and right now im having trouble just gettin on the net


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 21, 2008)

When you are peeling a banana to eat it and those little bitter white strips cling to the banana, determined to make you work for your meal... :c


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 21, 2008)

People who mash the brake at the last possible moment.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 21, 2008)

68. When you need to go to the bathroom 15 minutes after you went
69. When you want to go to the bathroom, but there's a line-up.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

Eating too much @__@
The feeling of being hungry while you're full.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 21, 2008)

69. Running into a bunch of spider webs one after the others


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 21, 2008)

Douchebags who decide to make the shoulder of the highway their own personal lane and expect you let them merge when the shoulder disappears.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 21, 2008)

70. When someone takes a picture of me with his cell phone because I'm gothic.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 21, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> "there are two things i hate in this world... people who are incompatant of other peoples cultures, and the dutch."


Another one to add to my list.
6. People who don't use proper spelling.


----------



## Roland (Nov 21, 2008)

What annoys me? 

When people want 'an extra half-hour'.  >_>  I have to stay here with you, people! I don't want to!

EDIT: AAUGH! AND DON'T TAKE IT FOR-FUCKING-GRANTED! I'M GIVING YOU AN EXTRA 30-MINUTES SO HURRY YOUR BITCH-ASSES UP!!!!!


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 22, 2008)

71. When FAF goes down


----------



## Tudd (Nov 22, 2008)

The surge of new members when FA goes down


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 22, 2008)

72. When you clean something up and somebody gets it all messy or dirty 5 minutes later.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 22, 2008)

46: The fact that ALL OF MY POSTS have to be approved before they're visible.
47: I received an infraction for a thread I made a WEEK after I made it. I thought I was in the clear and that the mods weren't bothered, but no. Just turns out it was overlooked for seven days. What's worse is I can't post any image macros until the infraction expires.. MUGSHOTS WILL DIE.
48. When a forum has a section that doesn't contribute to post count.
49. The new 300 limit on threads. Seriously.. we can't say 1k now, so what are we meant to put? 3C? Not nearly as catchy.
50. When my mom asks me if I'm alright all the time. I know it's a mother's instinct, but if I'm not okay and I want to talk to her about it, I will.
51. When people say "Can I ask you a question?". Need I explain that one? Oh, and then when some people think they're clever and go "Can I ask you two questions?", well you just removed my choice by asking one of them already. Just ask me, dammit. If I don't want to answer the question, then I damn well won't.
52. In every movie that includes area 51, they show the 'real' place where they do the 'real' experiments. It's not that that annoys me.. it's the fact that it's always area 52. I mean, damn. Can you at least be original, or even logical? Area 52 is RIGHT NEXT to area 51, and area 51 is the restricted part, so what's to stop people from finding area 52? Just... EURGGHG!!!!
53. I just lost the game.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 22, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> 46: The fact that ALL OF MY POSTS have to be approved before they're visible.
> 47: I received an infraction for a thread I made a WEEK after I made it. I thought I was in the clear and that the mods weren't bothered, but no. Just turns out it was overlooked for seven days. What's worse is I can't post any image macros until the infraction expires.. MUGSHOTS WILL DIE.
> 48. When a forum has a section that doesn't contribute to post count.
> 49. The new 300 limit on threads. Seriously.. we can't say 1k now, so what are we meant to put? 3C? Not nearly as catchy.
> ...



Fukkin THIS ^


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 22, 2008)

The fact that the majority of my posts now don't count. I was over 400! AND NOW I'M DOWN TO JUST OVER 100!!! I understand the reasons behind it, but doesn't dampen the disappointment.


----------



## Marodi (Nov 22, 2008)

Umm how now for some reason i can't access some of my favourite threads
...and why has my post count gone down! D:


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 22, 2008)

You.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 22, 2008)

Wait, some post counts were lost. I hate this.


----------



## Marodi (Nov 22, 2008)

Going to the toilet first thing in the morning (Only guys will understand this one lol)


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 22, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> The fact that the majority of my posts now don't count. I was over 400! AND NOW I'M DOWN TO JUST OVER 100!!! I understand the reasons behind it, but doesn't dampen the disappointment.


Mine went from 2,700 to 990. I'd worked so hard to become an elder god after 500 of my posts were taken away when the backlogs for the black hole were deleted. I've been an elder god TWICE and now don't even have 1k. Carry on.



Marodi said:


> Going to the toilet first thing in the morning (Only guys will understand this one lol)


What's worse is days when you have a hard pee (when it just won't come out).. or when you need to take a dump and a piss at the same time, but you can't do one until you do the other.. and it works in both ways, so eventually you just push with all your might until it hurts and once it starts flowing, everything comes out at once. The feeling of accomplishment after that situation is.. unequaled.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> The fact that the majority of my posts now don't count. I was over 400! AND NOW I'M DOWN TO JUST OVER 100!!! I understand the reasons behind it, but doesn't dampen the disappointment.



I believe that Dragoneer said that he would bring them back to normal once his new mod team would be up. 

If not, whatever. It took me 4 weeks to make it from 9 posts to 875, so I'll be up there again soon enough.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 22, 2008)

Feeling powerless. Not being able to help the ones you care about. It is annoying, and makes this one feel miserable.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 22, 2008)

When shit goes down on the forum and I'm completely clueless because I took a couple days off.



Hydramon said:


> The fact that the majority of my posts now don't count. I was over 400! AND NOW I'M DOWN TO JUST OVER 100!!! I understand the reasons behind it, but doesn't dampen the disappointment.


 
I know, I had almost 2k. XD


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 22, 2008)

Originally all of you post whores who posted nonsense to get a postcount, but then dragoneer took it away and I chuckled. No, they're not coming back by the by.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 23, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Feeling powerless. Not being able to help the ones you care about. It is annoying, and makes this one feel miserable.


don't worry silibus!

what annoys me is my shitbawks... which is now red ring of death shitbawks


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 23, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Originally all of you post whores who posted nonsense to get a postcount, but then dragoneer took it away and I chuckled. No, they're not coming back by the by.


What is the deal with post counts. They arent important and do not benefit or change anything.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 23, 2008)

Silibus said:


> What is the deal with post counts. They arent important and do not benefit or change anything.


I could care less about my post count... it doesn't make me any manlier 0_o


----------



## Nylak (Nov 23, 2008)

You _want_ to be manlier?

...Manlier isn't a word, is it?

...More manly, then.  >>


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nylak said:


> You _want_ to be manlier?
> 
> ...Manlier isn't a word, is it?
> 
> ...More manly, then.  >>


meh, I say pop, you say soda... I hear the word manlier all the time


----------



## Kalianos (Nov 23, 2008)

Not being able to help a close friend

People whose every other word is a complaint about their life

When your the odd man out

Being cooped up in a house for a month in the summer

People always trying to constantly one up you in everything

People with a superiority complex

Dealing with someone that has a "I know everything and you know nothing" attitude...

and forced to be defensive


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 23, 2008)

Being sick. UGh, can't go no where and mah belly hurts.

People who surpress their anger till the explode on someone, rather then dealing with the source.

Back yard breeders of puppies and puppy mills. (JUST BECAUSE YOUR DOG IS AKC REGISTERED OR IS AN ODD COLOUR  DO *NOT* MEAN HE/SHE IS BREEDING QUALITY, YOU DUMB NUTZ! */rant*)

People who say they hate cheerleaders without getting to know the cheerleaders, then these people complaining that other people judge them without knowing about who they are. Are you serious?


----------



## bozzles (Nov 23, 2008)

People who are notably superior to me at something.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> meh, I say pop, you say soda... I hear the word manlier all the time


 
Actually, I do say pop.  XD  All my friends/family say soda, though; I guess I picked it up from being raised up north.  >>;  They think I'm weird.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Actually, I do say pop.  XD  All my friends/family say soda, though; I guess I picked it up from being raised up north.  >>;  They think I'm weird.


my family is all hilbilly, I was raised in the south... my last name is Southey... what fucking irony 0_o

I just don't know why people call me weird when I say pop... it sounds better than soda in my opinion xD


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 23, 2008)

People who write/draw on the condensation on my windshield.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 23, 2008)

My lack of talent in (insert activity of choice)


----------



## Kalianos (Nov 23, 2008)

When you blink and then noticed that time skipped ahead 6 minutes instantly (or a whole 8 hours just when your going to bed) That just happened to me...I'm still going wtf just happened.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 23, 2008)

When I finally get a week off of classes so I can stay up all night and draw/chat to my heart's content, only to be completely exhausted as soon as darkness rolls around.  Frickin a'.


----------



## Azure (Nov 23, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> People who write/draw on the condensation on my windshield.


If it said something nasty, it was probably me.  And I don't apologize.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 23, 2008)

When you make plans to have at least ONE day every once in awhile where you can sleep in, and it's ruined by everyone else in the household being way too fucking loud. DX


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 23, 2008)

People who try to appear overly deep and dramatic.

Seriously. You're not fooling anyone. You're not special.

...Not even in a bad way.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 23, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> If it said something nasty, it was probably me.  And I don't apologize.



It isn't about what people write, it's that it leaves these nasty smudges afterward, and causes glares.


----------



## evilteddybear (Nov 23, 2008)

Easog said:


> My lack of talent in (insert activity of choice)


 People who think they have no talent, when in fact they do. Like playing a violin. Or piano. It annoys me to no end, when people do this, because you know what? I cannot even walk near a musical instrument, with out puppies around me howling out in the anticipation of ear-wrenching noise, that is sure to come. So shut up with your pointless whining Easog, you have lots of talent.


----------



## runner (Nov 23, 2008)

The morons who thing its a good idea to sell a HUGE master crafter model with no F****ing manual on how to build it.


----------



## Azure (Nov 23, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> It isn't about what people write, it's that it leaves these nasty smudges afterward, and causes glares.


At least it wasnt flyer guy.  I hate that man, because it will, without fail, rain, and stop raining, and the sun will come out, and dry that wet piece of paper up, and the only way I can remove it is by blasting it with my power washer.  Also, I hate when I'm too lazy to toss my nut rag out of bed when I'm done, and I wake up with it stuck to me somewhere.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 23, 2008)

People who call violins fiddles when applied to the instrument and not the musical style.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 23, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> People who think they have no talent, when in fact they do. Like playing a violin. Or piano. It annoys me to no end, when people do this, because you know what? I cannot even walk near a musical instrument, with out puppies around me howling out in the anticipation of ear-wrenching noise, that is sure to come. So shut up with your pointless whining Easog, you have lots of talent.


Bite me.



Nylak said:


> People who call violins fiddles when applied to the instrument and not the musical style.


When I tell people I can play the violin and they ask if I play the fiddle too. Or vice-versa.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 23, 2008)

Easog said:


> When I tell people I can play the violin and they ask if I play the fiddle too. Or vice-versa.


 
Oh wow.  I'd bitchslap them.


----------



## runner (Nov 23, 2008)

Gamestop When they DONT call me to tell me WOTLK is out


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 23, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Oh wow.  I'd bitchslap them.


I should hit them with my bow...that thing stings. :twisted:


----------



## Nylak (Nov 23, 2008)

Easog said:


> I should hit them with my bow...that thing stings. :twisted:


 
Tell me about it.  XD  I play cello, and my bassist buddy and I would have bow-swordfights with the cheapass school bows.  >>  Damn thingies hurt when you land a good hit.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 23, 2008)

back on topic: The smell of my new tablet pen. It has that just-out-of-the-packaging smell, and since I tend to hold my pen in my teeth when I type, the scent's really strong and up in my face, and it's gross. >>; Contemplating letting my ferrets steal it and gnaw on it for awhile to get it smelling like my old one.

I'm a very strange person, I think.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

today, everything


----------



## evilteddybear (Nov 23, 2008)

Easog said:


> Bite me.


 Well, you would not be reading this again, if you got over yourself.
*sips tea*


----------



## xiath (Nov 23, 2008)

Jesus freaks
elitists
l33t sp33krz
My little brothers chewing...
Slow drivers


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 23, 2008)

73. When your pet does number 1 or 2 on your sofa
74. When someone shakes your can of soda and you can't open it without making a huge mess
75. When you drop your 2$ bottle of soda.
76. When girls offer me to come watch Twilight with them.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 23, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> 73. When your pet does number 1 or 2 on your sofa
> 74. When someone shakes your can of soda and you can't open it without making a huge mess
> 75. When you drop your 2$ bottle of soda.
> 76. When girls offer me to come watch Twilight with them.



to prevent the result of 74: just tap 20~30 times on the top of the can, it wont squirt out of it then^^ (tap a little more, jsut to be safe)

B2T:
stupidness in generall... sometimes amusing but they get a facepalm nonetheless...


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 23, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> to prevent the result of 74: just tap 20~30 times on the top of the can, it wont squirt out of it then^^ (tap a little more, jsut to be safe)
> 
> B2T:
> stupidness in generall... sometimes amusing but they get a facepalm nonetheless...


IT DOSENT WORK!!!111111111!1@!!

your bascially just waiting 20 seconds for it to fizz down


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 23, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> IT DOSENT WORK!!!111111111!1@!!
> 
> your bascially just waiting 20 seconds for it to fizz down



worked all the time for me :/
some smart @ss grabed my coke, started to shake the crap out of it, handed it back to me with a huge grin... i tapped on it, opened it, nothing happened^^


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 23, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> worked all the time for me :/
> some smart @ss grabed my coke, started to shake the crap out of it, handed it back to me with a huge grin... i tapped on it, opened it, nothing happened^^



ok next time i get a can of coke, i will personally video myself doing that, then not doing it ^^


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 23, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> ok next time i get a can of coke, i will personally video myself doing that, then not doing it ^^



oh please do! XD
what ever happens, we see you covered in coke^^


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 23, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> to prevent the result of 74: just tap 20~30 times on the top of the can, it wont squirt out of it then^^ (tap a little more, jsut to be safe)



Thanx for the advice 

77. When my CD skips
78. When someone loses something I landed them.
79. Hairspray.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 23, 2008)

Whiners
People who takes the side of the Whiner
Whiners who try to look like the victim
Cash Noobs on some MMOs

Example:
CN:"Ha I got the newest equipment today you can only get with cash, I'm soo gonna kick you guys asses"

Me:just shut up Noob

CN:fine then I'll kill only you then

*after game done*
CN: YOU ARE A HACKER I should of been able to kill you easilyl

Me:no...you're a noob

*after another game*

CN: why arent I winning

Me:...cause you're a cash noob, regular noobs can kick your ass too, how about next match I only use my pistol and knife

*after the last match*

CN Team: GTFO Cash Noob!

Money doesnt equal win, Skill equal win


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 23, 2008)

I would've gotten annoyed and left after the first game. It's boring to win easily against someone and it's even worse when they start being smart-asses about it.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 23, 2008)

When your post count drops...WTF?


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dragoneer talks about it in the Forum Changes thread in Site Discussions. Check it out.


----------



## Silverstreak (Nov 23, 2008)

People who play music through their headsets on Xbox Live.
People who play on Xbox Live in close proximity to an air conditioner or other source of constant noise, so there's always a weird humming when they talk.
Kids on Xbox Live. Not for their skill (some of them actually own), but because of their voices. >_<
Hunters
Whalers
Poachers
Aerial wolf hunters. Someone point me to the nearest store selling bazookas?
Trolls
Fags
Trollfags
Griefers
Overly serious administrators who ban you on sight for the smallest things...


----------



## Talvi (Nov 23, 2008)

People who hunt animals for sport.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 23, 2008)

80. Drama queens
81. Guys who rant about America's next top model
82. When it seems that you always have to knock that very part of your foot that hurts.
83. When an insect flies into my mouth


----------



## JamestheDoc (Nov 23, 2008)

Hm... things that annoy me and things that I dislike:

-Poor grammar
-Overused profanity
-Rednecks
-Abusive people
-Alcoholics 
-Drug addicts
-Overbearing religious-fanatics
-Social pretensions
-Twilight and it's author and its author's mother
-People who hate on Naylor
-Homophobes
-"Gangstas"
-Loquacious females
-Stupid people
-Individuals that constantly text-message others
-Furfags (the pervy, stereotypical furs... the ones that ask for yiff, call their house a den, and call their fuck-buddies pack-mates or whatever... ugh.)
-Pedophiles
-Rapists
-Paris Hilton
-Britney Spears
-Lord Omberus on Yiffstar.com's forums
-People who claim to know romantic and intimate love that have not been with a single person longer than a month or two
-People who eat loudly and without proper manners
-The stereotypical American (the close-minded individual that wolfs down fast food, enjoys shooting things, and supports the war in Iraq ever so blindly)
-The American health-care system... it's shit.
-Rich assholes

Geez... that's a longer list than I imagined it would be... <.<


----------



## pheonix (Nov 23, 2008)

When people use other people cause they know there kindhearted.


----------



## Tabr (Nov 23, 2008)

Hurricanes! I swear those things are nature's way of giving us all the finger.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 23, 2008)

Children on the internet.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 23, 2008)

People that eat peppermint and puff it in your face.  (I have a little list, i have a little list!)


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 24, 2008)

78. Having to wash thilthy underwear.
79. When somebody forgets to flush...and spray.
80. When someone puts thick paper in a public toilet and plugs it.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 24, 2008)

When people's post counts get obliterated and good threads (eg Mugshot) get blasted >=[


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 24, 2008)

Child beauty pagents
Overly obsessve sports parents


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2008)

Vegans.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

preachie people about how wrong I am.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 24, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> preachie people about how wrong I am.


 You're wrong. I don't know what about, you just are. Don't argue it. You know it's true.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 24, 2008)

Not being able to meet Tracy B. <---she is a great artist


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> You're wrong. I don't know what about, you just are. Don't argue it. You know it's true.


 

Me wrong, listen buddy, I don't know what planet your from but Im never wrong.......

Let me tell you a thing or two.....


what was I talking about again?


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 25, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Vegans.



I'll make that the 81th point of my list.


----------



## Jayness (Nov 25, 2008)

Wannabe trolls and /b/ tards (always trying too hard and failing)
When ppl take internet too seriously
Furries
PokÃ©mon
Politicians

That's all the smut I can come up ATM.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 25, 2008)

16: russian roulette chocolates with praline and chili
17: Runescape quests
18: the fact that magic is non-exsistent
19: Jahova's witness (Did they actually "SEE" the crime comitted by Jahova)
20: Mario (plumbers don't make good action heroes.)


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 25, 2008)

Runeaddyste said:


> 20: Mario (plumbers don't make good action heroes.)



D:


----------



## Key Key (Nov 25, 2008)

people who you fell in love with to only find out they are fake and you wish you never met them.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 25, 2008)

That's not annoying, that's heart-breaking


----------



## Monak (Nov 25, 2008)

When pop ups about stopping my computer from slowing down or freezing make my computer slow down or freeze.  When my pop up blocker freezes my computer more then the pop ups ever did.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 25, 2008)

82. When I fall of many red lights consecutively.
83. When a file loads for a long time and it isn't working once it's downloaded.
84. Plan cancellations at the very last minute.


----------



## theLight (Nov 25, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 26, 2008)

85. When someone keeps staring at me in the public transit.


----------



## Zhyrersh the Sarcastic (Jan 4, 2009)

1. Charizard
2. Charizard fanboys (Yeah, I'm going that distance)
3. Snobs
4. Sonic recolors
5. Parents who can't raise their children worth crap
6. Bogans
7. Summer heat
8. Lack of Death penalty in Australia
9. Posers
10. Naysayers


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 4, 2009)

Eikaridu said:


> 1. Charizard
> 2. Charizard fanboys (Yeah, I'm going that distance)



I CHALLENGE THEE TO A DUEL, HEATHEN SCUM!

*takes off glove and slaps Eikaridu with it*


----------



## eternal_flare (Jan 4, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I CHALLENGE THEE TO A DUEL, HEATHEN SCUM!
> 
> *takes off glove and slaps Eikaridu with it*



^seconded.


----------



## Zanzer (Jan 4, 2009)

Adults that act like children. Grow up jesus christ.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 4, 2009)

Babies >:[ .


----------



## Equium (Jan 4, 2009)

MMORPGs - Especially WoW!

Um... Aston Villa, Ricky Gervais, Chavs (white trash), people who play their mobile phone music on buses or trains, buses, trains, hip hop... there's a lot more things but I'll space them out across the thread. :lol:


----------



## brrrr (Jan 4, 2009)

people leaving a near empty liter of soda in the fridge.


goddamn.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 4, 2009)

1. Retail
2. Mothers that treat their children like accessories
3. Mothers who would rather shop then feed their hungry, squalling infants in my store.
4. How fast yogurt expires
5. The rising cost of living
6. This bi-polar canadian winter (rain?  In January?!)
7. Niccotine-fits (I've quit for a year, and I STILL get them)
8. Mosquitoes buzzing in my ear.
9. Being uninspired to draw frakkin' ANYTHING!
10. Retail


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 4, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> 9. Being uninspired to draw frakkin' ANYTHING!



How about Despereaux, Ratchet, Tails, Sonic, Fievel, Remy, Hammy, RJ, Verne, Roscuro, Tails or Star Fox?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 4, 2009)

1. N00bs.
2. Bugs.
3. My internet disconnecting.
4. My family.
5. You.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 4, 2009)

That god awful sonic style that's fucking everywhere, almost all anime.

I  was going to say people who can't handle critiques but honestly they're actually  a lot of fun :V .


----------



## pheonix (Jan 4, 2009)

ignorant, selfish, people who lie at every turn. AKA most of my irl friends.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 4, 2009)

Face.


----------



## bozzles (Jan 4, 2009)

Roleplaying and people who try to make me roleplay with them.

a.k.a. *EVERY SINGLE FURRY I TALK TO*


----------



## Xenmasterqwerty (Jan 4, 2009)

LIST TIME!

- Being forced to listen to horribly shitty music
- People that listen to horribly shitty music and think it's good
- Being bothered while busy, just to find out it's something totally unimportant
- Cold weather (like -20 without wind chill)
- Ice
- Those who try to assert their religion on others
- Those who think I'm legally bound to say "under god" during the Pledge of Allegiance
- Bad food
- Dirty.... White.... Shoes
- Receiving texts/phone calls at stupidly late hours

Dunno, I can surely think of more, but meh


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

Chicks that freeze up after making out with you for like half an hour, forcing you to go home in humiliation and jerk off.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 25, 2015)

Hewge said:


> The lack of threads with "banana" in the name
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops


well, we all make mistakes...


----------



## #00BUCK (Feb 22, 2016)

Nyyeeeessss.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 23, 2016)

Butters is now a necromancer, half a year ago. Huh.


----------



## perkele (Feb 23, 2016)

Swedes.


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Feb 23, 2016)

Mostly just boils down to common sense. If you don't have common sense, I'll more than likely be annoyed.


----------

